# A/C stinks. Where is the A/C intake?



## asu174 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a 2005 2.5L and a 2006 2.0T. Both have smelly A/C. I know to spray Lysol in the A/C intake, but where is it on these cars? I see lots of plastic and no A/C intake.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: A/C stinks. Where is the A/C intake? (asu174)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asu174* »_I have a 2005 2.5L and a 2006 2.0T. Both have smelly A/C. I know to spray Lysol in the A/C intake, but where is it on these cars? I see lots of plastic and no A/C intake.

The outside air intake is located at the base of the windshield on the passenger side of the car. Open the hood and stand by the passenger side fender. You will have to remove the plastic rain tray to see the intake. It is held in place by some spring clips and a weatherstrip. Gently remove them and set aside.
There are a number of commercial sprays available at auto parts stores to deodorize your air conditioner, and they are better than Lysol for this purpose.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: A/C stinks. Where is the A/C intake? (asu174)*

Generic replacement filters should be less than 20.00 a piece...Best route to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do away with wet sock smell!


----------



## asu174 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: A/C stinks. Where is the A/C intake? (asu174)*

Thanks for the help. I sprayed some Ozium in there and it worked okay. But when I took it to the dealership for an unrelated issue, they noticed it too and flushed it out free of charge. I spent $15 on a replacement filter online and it's as good as new.


----------

